# Carrot Cake Bar with Milk



## Soto (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello guys...

Here a nice carrot cake bar I got from Starbucks yesterday... got it home and before I ate it.. I gave it a try in the studio... Opinions welcome..


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok, i gotta say when i read the title my reaction was EWW! (carrot cake? really?) but the pictures made me drool even though i knew i wouldnt like it... 
hmm, i feel manipulated! lol


----------



## Soto (Aug 19, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> ok, i gotta say when i read the title my reaction was EWW! (carrot cake? really?) but the pictures made me drool even though i knew i wouldnt like it...
> hmm, i feel manipulated! lol



Jajajajaja... that's good.  The picture did what is ment to do...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 19, 2008)

The ones with the fork in it especially make me wanna taste that cake!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you need a different color serving dish


----------



## Soto (Aug 22, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> I think you need a different color serving dish



Which color would you recomend?...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^The colors of the icing and dish are blend together.  And it is also very reflexive. So IMO any color that address those items.


----------



## Soto (Aug 24, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> ^^^The colors of the icing and dish are blend together.  And it is also very reflexive. So IMO any color that address those items.



Oh Yes... I understand... nice observation.  I will try the shot again having this in mind... thanks!!!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love carrot cake especially with a cup of coffee not milk. Anyway, the third photo made me want a big sliced carrot cake. Yummy... (mouth-watering photos)


----------



## jv08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice shot! I like the first photo.  Looks so tempting... yummy!


----------



## clbowie (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 6, 2008)

I would suggest a red or blue or even yellow dish which may be softer, as they said, something to counter the color of the milk and topping of the cake.

I like them though


----------



## Soto (Nov 9, 2008)

IvyJade said:


> I would suggest a red or blue or even yellow dish which may be softer, as they said, something to counter the color of the milk and topping of the cake.
> 
> I like them though



Thank you for your comment... you are right, with a blue or yellow dish would look better.  I guess I'll be buying another carrot cake and do it again... I don't mind doing it again you know!!!.. the cake tastes very gooood!!!..


----------



## MrsMoo (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont even like carrot cake!
but I really wanted to eat it lol


----------



## danman281 (Nov 10, 2008)

The second one is *droolz*

I want to learn how to do food photography. It's one of my interests but I'm no good at it. Can you give me any tips? What kind of equipment you used? Any would be appreciated!


----------



## Soto (Nov 12, 2008)

danman281 said:


> The second one is *droolz*
> 
> I want to learn how to do food photography. It's one of my interests but I'm no good at it. Can you give me any tips? What kind of equipment you used? Any would be appreciated!



Sure... I'm going to tell you what I use most of the time. One of the most important things I use is an ExpoDisc for the white balance.  In food photography I always want to be careful about the colors.  The other thing is good light.  I use 2 Nikon SB600 and 1 Nikon SB800 in all my food shots.  The 2 SB600 are in umbrellas side by side and the SB800 is in top inside a softbox.  Once you have everything set you have to get the right angle and that's something you have to figure yourself... is about taste and how to make something look good.  One of this days I will make a video of one of my food photo session and then you can have the idea...

Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## danjchau (Nov 12, 2008)

-------------


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 13, 2008)

IvyJade said:


> I would suggest a red or blue or even yellow dish which may be softer, as they said, something to counter the color of the milk and topping of the cake.
> 
> I like them though



 I agree, as indulging as the cake is, the scene is a bit stark maybe no white border? Though you chose a nice blue to offset the background! Not a bad shot at all though for the few minutes or so you threw at it. Nice job! hope it tasted good!!


----------



## Soto (Nov 13, 2008)

danjchau said:


> It looks really good. What lens did you use to get the shots?



I used the Nikon 105mm f/2.8 macro lens.... is my favorite for food photography..


----------



## Soto (Nov 13, 2008)

third_shift|studios said:


> I agree, as indulging as the cake is, the scene is a bit stark maybe no white border? Though you chose a nice blue to offset the background! Not a bad shot at all though for the few minutes or so you threw at it. Nice job! hope it tasted good!!



Thank you... It was harder to see the cake without tasting it....


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 13, 2008)

Soto said:


> I used the Nikon 105mm f/2.8 macro lens.... is my favorite for food photography..


 
This post got me motivated to do some food shots, I was just about to ask which lens you use as I was playing around with my Nikon f/2.8 105mm but not having a lot of luck with the shots.

Went running down to starbucks to see if they have the cranberry bliss bars, my god I could eat an entire tray of them, freaking yumx3....the whole time I was on my way there I was thinking how cool the photo of the dark cranberry colors with the cream cheese would be, even stopped by Homegoods to pick up some plates/trays/props for the shot....Then the guy at Starbucks tells me that won't have them for a few more weeks, ended up leaving with a dried up oatmeal cookie that didn't make it home

looks like I'm going to have to invest in another SB600 and some other lighting equipment as well. I'll post my feeble attempts later...

Great shots BTW


----------



## Soto (Nov 14, 2008)

Now Starbucks has a new cake in display... I don't remember the name but is a red cup cake that looks very nice.  I think I'm going to buy one for another shoot...


----------

